# what are your annoying habits?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

We all have them. I've been married just over 2 years and becoming very aware of what some of mine are.

I like to sleep with the TV on.
The TV shows I like to watch that make me fall asleep are 
no brainer comedy sit coms like reruns of king of queens and
the golden girls.
I seem to have nice dreams when the tv is on and playing those shows.
I wake up in the middle of the night and enjoy to do so for an hour or two..........
I am not much into eating regular meals at regular times.

These things are annoying to my husband. Not me...
Am I going to change them? no... I just have started sleeping in another part of the house because I like my habits.

Maybe thats wrong but I feel it would be worse to fight over things like this.

How about you... marriage got in the way of your routines?
ps...
this is meant to be a not so serious and lighthearted topic.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Been thinking... don't even like to eat meals at regular times, reminds too much of a routine, which I dislike.
My husband and I have many arguements about food and meals/ cooking.

he thinks he's a great cook although he never cooks much.

I also like sleeping with the fan blowing on me, which he hates.
My annoying habits are comforting to me...
which drive him crazy !
haha


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

so then your choices as you've stated are either fight with your husband or sleep in seperate rooms


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

No, its not about sleeping in seperate rooms, he works on a shift 
and hasd hours where he has to sleep during odd times ( very odd) and this is what we have to do sleeping together is not something either of us find appealing due to the times we sleep.
so sorry...
This is not about what your making it out to be.
We do not have those kinds of problems .. lol


Lets see, another thing I think anyone would find annoying but is a perplexing problem for me is this:
I remodeled my house before I met my husband, as in just done...
did it myself as I just retired and have the time and know how.
Many new built in's, etc...

(HERE IS THE PROBLEM ~~~)
and when we married he brought a bunch of stuff with him, mostly 
hunting related stuff ( what he will do in a few years when we retire) so....he does not use now but it is quite a collection
( hundreds if not more of equipment, cabinets to hold them and more)
and they cannot be stored just anywhere as the collection is heat sensitive ( wood, hunting equipment, etc)
now...... can't find anyway to make it work in the house and can't find room for it
so sometimes I move furniture around trying to find a way to make it work. Married 2 years and can't seem to find any workable solution except moving ( get a bigger place) and we can't do that for a few more years...

I so hate it... and losing all the visual appeal of my new remodel ( $$$ wasn't cheap$$$)
and this happens.
Even sold a bunch of stuff and there is still not enough room !

Find it very annoying ( this situation) and I know my moving stuff around in my several attempts to make it work were annoying. I just give up now ! haha
My next thing will be to hire someone good at organizing and decorating to make up a new plan becvause I'm out of new ideas.
or considering storage for his stuff in one of those climate controlled storage places.

Guess to saay the annoying part is I keep trying or hoping to resolve the issue but it just doesn't seem to have an good answer.


recentcloud, just letting you know... I am putting you on ignore as I do not feel you add much to the forum or my posts.
take care.


----------



## aurorazz (Aug 11, 2009)

Me, I take shower every other day. My wife hates it. We live in a cold climate so I find it quite appropriate 

My wife has a habit to buy a lot of food, put them into the refrigerator, then somehow decided she don't want to touch them yet. I have to routinely clean out spoiled and expired food from the refrigerator, many of them are organic food we pay good money for.


----------



## FoundLove (Aug 23, 2009)

I can be picky and controlling.
He isn't as clean and he keeps using my towel


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

FoundLove said:


> I can be picky and controlling.
> He isn't as clean and he keeps using my towel


me too
and when I dont feel good or something hurts ( knee, backache) I tend to get grouchy too... 

I maybe hard for some men to deal with 


My husband doesn't use my towel... he just rips his off the bar... pulling the bar with it.
UGH !


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

She holds stuff in and makes excuses..

I say hurtful things when I am not happy..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

While wifey is watching Twilight, I dry fire my G19 at the TV. I'm not jealous or anything.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm always right...

Oh, and also correcting poor grammar


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> I'm always right...
> 
> Oh, and also correcting poor grammar


I said I was always right, once.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> What annoying habits?


Yeah, women don't have annoying habits, they glow....or is that pregnant women.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> I guess it depends on who you ask. If you ask my kids the list would probably be longer than Santa's!
> 
> It would be interesting to be a fly on the wall and hear my family and friends make this list for me!
> 
> ...


I didn't know my wife was on this board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Good, so I'm not nuts! Just annoying.


lol, maybe you all are sisters. Oh, the stories I could tell.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

My most annoying habit has got to be, the fact that I dissect everything to it's base components, overly scrutinize everything.

Plus I'm obsessed with fairness and making things even.

My Wife is always right in her mind (even though she rarely is) and I like to show her how she's not, when she tries to lay judgment on me.

Bad combination of personality traits to try and couple together.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

My wife keeps the list, you'd have to ask her.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I thank goodness don't have any and am always right... :liar:

I could see how that could get annoying...


----------



## FoundLove (Aug 23, 2009)

carmaenforcer said:


> My most annoying habit has got to be, the fact that I dissect everything to it's base components, overly scrutinize everything.
> 
> Plus I'm obsessed with fairness and making things even.


Me too.


----------

